# Anchor preservations



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

We were contacted by a company called Anchor Preservations. They are out of Florida and looking for contractors in few states we cover. 

Any word on these guys? I can't find anything good or bad.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Troy, they're good people to work with. They are subs of mine for preservation work, however, so be sure you're okay with the discounting before you accept the work. We only sub to them in Florida, not other states.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Troy, they're good people to work with. They are subs of mine for preservation work, however, so be sure you're okay with the discounting before you accept the work. We only sub to them in Florida, not other states.
> 
> Linda


Thanks. Been trying to pick up more work in the outskirts. They had an ad for coverage in that area.


----------

